# Placing an order last species to pick up.



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok, I know that I went over this before but I'm learning more slowly but surely.

Here's my current tank setup

Yellow labs 1m/2f
Blue acei 1m (finally got rid of the 2nd male)
Lemon Jake 1m (I think he's a lemon jake anyways)
Taiwanee Reef 1m/2f (he basically tormented one to death so now down to 2)
3" common pleco

My current order is going to be for 2 blue acei females possibly 3. If I go with 3 acei then I will more than likely buy 1 yellow lab, 1 taiwanee reef and 3 lemon Jakes (once i verify the one I got is a LJ)

If I stick with 2f acei, I thought I might grab another type of fish. possibly a Christmas fulu or if there is something else to suggest I would appreciate it. Hoping for something in Red or a different color than the blues and yellows I seem to be picking up.

TIA 
MUD


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions of your tank?


75gal tank 48" wide


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not go to five species in a 75G...but you could buy a 72" tank and then stock five species.

I would get females for all your existing species so you have 1m:4f of each.

If you want red, you could swap the Lemon Jake for Aulonocara rubescens.

The lone peacock male will spawn with the hap females unless you get some peacock females.

If you don't want peacock females...then I would get 8 Taiwan Reef females...half for the Lemon Jake and half for the Taiwan Reef. To spread the aggression and keep the peace.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok that makes sense didn't realize I already had 4 species.... sigh. I will get females for the rest and call it a day. Really need to verify that the fish I suspect is a lemon jake is in fact a lemon jake.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's true, or swap him for a group of Aulonocara rubescens to get your red.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> That's true, or swap him for a group of Aulonocara rubescens to get your red.


Those are nice looking fish.. turns out this isnt a Lemon Jake, although pretty in it's own right the comments people are saying is it could be a mixed breed of Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri". I would like for them to breed, but how am I even sure they place I order them from are pure as well??

Also the Aulonocara rubescens you mentioned.... will they have issues with my taiwanee reef fish?


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

And of course they dont have Aulonocara rubescens but he does have these guys... same behavior? <vendor name removed>


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I removed vendor names. The albino will be a hybrid, but should be OK in your tank.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I removed vendor names. The albino will be a hybrid, but should be OK in your tank.


Nah I dont want any hybrids, ill look for the other fish from another vendor. Also, sorry about listing their name didnt know it wasnt allowed


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

well looks like they do carry them - theyre listed as such in description Reuben Peacock "Ruby" Aulonocara African Cichlid sounds correct?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds closer to the right name. And they will be more peaceful.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Sounds closer to the right name. And they will be more peaceful.


Done, sold the yellow guy and am ordering the reds and females for my acei and one Taiwanese reef f as well.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Quick question what about the Christmas Fulus? Just asking I like the coloration...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are unlikely to color up in a tank with your other fish...they make a great species tank.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> They are unlikely to color up in a tank with your other fish...they make a great species tank.


kinda like my Taiwanee reef fish.... he's not the dominant one so he's got a "hint of blue and reddish on the fin"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

He is likely to be dominant when he matures...this is a 7-8" fish. They are not timid like the fulu.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh ok, didn't know he'd get that big.... isn't the fulu's max size like 2" or something like that??

Anyway the fish will be arriving and since they're only going to be 1.25-1.50" would it be best to put them in my 46g juvi tank?? The labs are about .75-1" ish right now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That should be large enough to put in with adults. But of course, it would be better to quarantine them for 3 weeks first in a separate tank.

It's the Taiwan reef that is a large fish.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> That should be large enough to put in with adults. But of course, it would be better to quarantine them for 3 weeks first in a separate tank.
> 
> It's the Taiwan reef that is a large fish.


Gotcha.... and yes the Taiwan is the large fish... was just wondering if the fulus stayed relatively small if they could go in my 46g breeder tank since they won't be too large and are more docile.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

After the labs are finished with it...if the dimensions are 36" or longer. They would work in that tank as a single species. Only males are colorful, and being timid they may only color well when spawning.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Heh the way these labs are going that's ever gonna happen  females back in the tank and he's at it again.... think I'm just going to let them survive in the main tank..... if some do great if not.... oh well.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Fish came in look good. I was curious I keep seeing the fx6 being talked about... will it be too much filter for my tank? I found a place where I can get it for 250....

The on I got is max 75g tank and even when I ordered it I felt like I should have gone bigger so it will go in the 46gal fry tank if I get the fluval


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the GPH of your current filter? Shoot for 8X to 10X hourly turnover.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Crappy just looked it up and it's only 300gph.... the fx4 is rated at 700 and the fx6 is at 900. I'm going to have close to 20 fish in the tank so I'd rather have right at 10 or even a little higher. 900 is about 12X the tank size is that much too much??

I think I need to update my sight with tank specs and fish.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

well went with the FX4, seeing the FX6 wouldnt really fit through my cabinet door without some finagling.... and I can picture that with all the weight in it.... not fun. the FX4 is rated for way more than my 75G tank so I should be good. the Fillstar XP will also work great in my 46G tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

10X is plenty...even 8X is plenty. More filtration does not equal more fish.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> 10X is plenty...even 8X is plenty. More filtration does not equal more fish.


K, I bought the fx4 and moves the filstar into my 46g.... I got my buddy a sweet deal on the fx6 too which right now pets mart is having a 25% sale and I told my buddy they had one in stock and to have them price match their website which would have gotten him down to 254 for it but they didn't understand and price matched the 254 AND THEN gave him another 25% off so he got it for 207 out the door.... paid less than I did heh!


----------

